# Sunningdale



## 122023 (Apr 3, 2009)

WE are considering purchasing a 2002 Autocruise Sunningdale and cannot find much about this particular model. Can anyone tell us if many of them were made please


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to MHF Sunningdale.

I know nothing about the marque-but it's a nice part of the world. Lived there myself many years ago! :lol: 

Good luck with your query


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

We owned one, bought second hand, of about that era. Absolutely loved it. There were less than 100 made, because no dealers would take them as the layout was/is unusual. All sales were made direct to the public by Autocruise at shows. (info from then MD at an Autocruise rally) Ours had gold paint "down below" and matching tan leather upholstery. SWMBO would love to know where it is now, as it is still regarded with great affection. Would still have it if we had not been tempted by the RV.

Just do it.

des


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Civil Service College us in Sunningdale. Spent many happy times there and the food was wonderful. Thank you taxpayers!


----------

